# 2016 28 Professional Vs 2017 Model?



## das76 (Jan 6, 2017)

So I had decided that i was going to get the Ariens 28 Professional model - when i went into the local dealer he had one 2016 still on hand and told me that the only meaningful difference was the new square handles. It was $200 less to get the 2016 over the 2017 - I decided on the 2016 but now am concerned i made the wrong choice? Should I have gone with the latest and greatest?

Any thoughts?

(moderator note: Das, I changed your 2015 to 2016, and your 2016 to 2017, for clarity for others when reading this thread. - Scot)


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

You made a good choice I wouldn't look back. That is a really nice machine, there really weren't any issues with Auto Turn on the older professional series machines anyway. I am not even sure if they revised the axle position on the professional series for winter 2016/2017. 

The only real difference is the 2016/2017 model has thicker handlebars and the revised Ariens logo. Best of luck with it and please post some pics after you take delivery.


----------



## das76 (Jan 6, 2017)

Will do on the pics - thanks for quick reply and reassurance!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Das, 
just FYI, you are talking about 2016 and 2017 model year machines, not 2015 and 2016! 
You bought a 2016, the current ones are 2017.

Scot


----------



## das76 (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks Scot - I'm a newbie obviously!


----------



## Noreaster (Feb 9, 2015)

For 2017, i believe they did move the wheels forward towards the auger housing. (track conversion kit is different, and part numbers are different) I have a 2016 and one of the huge reasons i wanted the PRO was because of the front end weight. I cannot stand a machine that wants to ride up over the plow bank. My 1997 Deluxe 24 was balanced beautifully, i ended up putting the weight kit on the front end to help hold it down. I think moving the wheels forward is a mistake.

Then again, there has not been any snow to actually test the thing since i got it. 8" tonight of light fluffy stuff. Basically a dusting. Guess it may warm up this time. 

I got the hydro version, Best feature ariens has put on these.


----------



## Dextar (Sep 26, 2016)

I've got the 2017 Platinum 30" SHO and mine still rides up snow banks. It's really annoying, I've been tempted to pick up the 10lb weight kit for it.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a 2016 Platinum 24 SHO and still put a weight kit on it to get that extra heft when working the plow pile. It stays well planted to the ground when working the pile. IMHO the 10# weight kit can't hurt regardless of the year of your machine, if you notice the 2017 model with the revised axle position riding the pile you should be happy with the weight kit. I bought mine from Jack's.

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/ariens/72406500


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

I hate hearing you guys had to add weight to the 24" SHO let alone the 30". I was hoping that my 24" SHO would weigh enough to prevent the need for the weight kit. I asked my dealer and was told with the weight of the unit I shouldn't ever need to add weights. 

Good news is I was about to place an order for spare parts god forbid something happens during a storm. I'll add the weight kit to my basket.

BTW I found that Snow Blower Parts | Blades, Air Filters, Oil Filters - ProPartsDirect seems to have better pricing than most when it comes to the parts and fluids. Seems to hold true for the accessories.


----------

